# A Big Question About Topsail In Fl



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We and a couple other families are making reservations for Topsail next spring and need some advice on the best area were we can be close together and have nice shady spacious sites as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Try and get site's 72, 73, 74, and 75. To me those are the best site's there hands down.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Almost all the sites are shady. Sites 101 thru 168 is the newer section. There is slightly less shade, but a little less traffic. However there is very little traffic anyway.

Sites 1 thru 21 are close to the main gate, and therefore afford a lot less privacy. Sites 72 thru 75 are lakefront and very nice.

Sites 57 thru 91 are in the Weeping Willow loop and are fairly secluded from traffic and close to everthing. Just DO NOT take site 71. There are two lift stations for the sewer within 30 feet of that campsite. At times they can be somewhat overpowering.

I hope this helps, and I hope you can make it back to Topsail later in the year to attend the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally. It promises to be a great rally!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Like Leon said, 72-75 are actually the shadiest, not too close to each other, and on the little lake/pond, and you have nobody behind you!! THAT is a plus for quietness. Plus, there's lights (light poles) in that area, as well.
I had site 75, and I was VERY pleased with it.








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Frank, this is site #72...


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> Frank, this is site #72...


Just bought an Outback myself. I have already camped at Topsail. Where else in Alabama do you go?


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

How far are most of the sites at Topsail from the beach?


----------



## alabamaoutback (Aug 18, 2007)

east-tn-outbacker said:


> How far are most of the sites at Topsail from the beach?


The sites are within a mile from the beach. The park runs a tram from the campground to the beach each hour. It sounds like a hastle but it is quite convenient. You can also saddle up uour bike (and bike trailer) to ride to the beach. The ride is an easy and scenic ride on a paved trail.

This is a great campground, very clean, great people. I encourage you to go to Bauou Bills for steamed crabs--a real treat and within miles from Topsail.

We will be heading to Camping on the Gulf in a few weeks...enjoy!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

If you have not been there this might help.

http://travel.webshots.com/album/550164442...readCrumb/Album


----------

